# Joining Octagon



## Shoe2728 (Oct 20, 2010)

Making an Octagon that will be 31 by 26, two sides are longer to get height. Oak pieces are 2 inches wide x 3/4 with 1/2 dado in back. Cant use biscuits. Any good ideas for joining besides just using glue


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

You could spline the joints.


----------



## Old61 (Aug 28, 2010)

Use biscuits then cut out the biscuit from the dado area after the glue dries.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Shoe2728 said:


> Making an Octagon that will be 31 by 26, two sides are longer to get height. Oak pieces are 2 inches wide x 3/4 with 1/2 dado in back. Cant use biscuits. Any good ideas for joining besides just using glue



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You could use a loose tenon, stub tenon, dowel, or a spline.












 





.
.


----------

